# Tax returns



## PAPPER AND SALT (Jan 30, 2014)

I really don't know if some has started this thread here already but I need some help. This is my first time filling tax returns in Australia. I want to know if after signing everything and later you realize there's something wrong with the figures what can you do about it.?
I got 2 group certificate from my work place and one over laps the other in terms of dates. I was a casual from July to October 2014 and I become part time permanent from 2nd week in October 2014. When I received the group certificate it was 2 one show these 2 dates. The tax guy added both which gave me high figures. I have talked to my office and they said he should use only one of the group certificate. Checking my account, I have not received such payment in that year. Any help please


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

That means you work place has stuffed up if they issued you with 2 group certificates. Do they have different amounts on them? Some places give you 2 employee numbers (one when casual and one when part time) so you need to ensure that the figures on the 2 of them match your total or if only 1 is the total.

If they are not correct you will need to amend your tax return and this can be done via mygov. However I think you need to wait until the return has been processed.

The problem is if you have 2 group certificates your employer will then lodge 2 with the ATO.


----------



## PAPPER AND SALT (Jan 30, 2014)

Thanks a lot for your reply. I will wait to see what comes out from the ATO. The certificate has 2 different amounts on them. ATO thinks my work needs to do some ammendment to the certificate they sent to me


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Have you checked with the employer about the accuracy of this?

If your return figures do not match what they send to the ATO, they will assume that someone has done the return wrong, and you could be checked later.

Have you also spoken to the Australian Tax Office about it ?


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Best way is to go through your bank account for the year and check which figure the net amount matches with (before tax).

Then once you figure it out if there is a mistake your employer needs to amend their PAYGW lodgment with the ATO. If your employer does not amend ATO will go by what the employer gives them.

The ATO can only go by what your employer gives them and that is where the prefill data comes from.


----------



## PAPPER AND SALT (Jan 30, 2014)

Thanks for your replies. I went through my account and realized that I have received less than what the tax man said. I gave him a copy of my statement. My employer sent a new group certificate but this tax guy said everything was correct. My income in my account shows 38k a year. My group certificate shows 36k the tax guy said I end 44k based on some magic he did. Anyway I am over it now. Can't understand how all these figures appeared. Thanks all for your explanation


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

The group certificate shows your gross and tax withheld so the gross amount should not match what is in your bank account if you have earnt $38k in your bank account. $44k gross would be pretty close if your net is $38k.

Are you working off your net?


----------

